# Two Hippies & Soap



## IRTehDuckie (Jan 25, 2015)

If you've been following me, you'll see that me and my husband took a turn for the unexpected.. he quit his job as a software engineer and decided to pick up soap and candle making.. who knew right? needless to say my hubbs is 6'2" and 240lbs.. he is a big guy to be making soap and candles for a living, but its what he loves to do, and I love seeing him do it =]

Here is our website.. .. this is our backstory..https://www.etsy.com/shop/TwoHippiesAndSoap/about?ref=shopinfo_about_leftnav


Either way, we can do custom orders and stuff.. I really enjoy making the artsy stuff... Even if you guys just looked at it and shared it on facebook that would be awesome =]

and all profits go back to more product, and any profits that would go to us.. go to the aquaponic system for the torts =]

We do use Hemp Oil, the amazing qualities of this are just too good to pass up.. http://twohippiesandsoap.com/blog

Thank you guys =]


----------



## jaizei (Jan 25, 2015)

Living the dream. I don't remember where I first heard about it, but I've been wanting to make soap since I subsequently read Soap: Making It, Enjoying It. One day.


----------

